# Solved: port forwarding a vpn



## lufkinp6 (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi all i have been trying for some time to port forward a vpn though my router but i do not want to use a vpn. currently i am out so i will post the router type when i get home. dose anyone know how to do this with a form of a netgear router. i have tried many times and it seems to not work. i don't know if the problem is with the router because when i am on my home network i can get it with my internet ip address just fine but when i go else were where i know i can get a vpn because i can use others vpn's i cant get to mine. any ideas would be helpful.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

lufkinp6 said:


> Hi all i have been trying for some time to port forward a vpn though my router but i do not want to use a vpn.


Why are you trying to port forward for a VPN if you don't want to use one?  What are you actually trying to do?


----------



## lufkinp6 (Aug 1, 2005)

sorry about that i don't know what i was thinking when i wrote the post. i hardly recall righting the post. what i was looking for thought was the port number so that i can port froward the vpn through my router. dose anyone know what that is.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need to enable VPN pass-through in the router.


----------



## lufkinp6 (Aug 1, 2005)

how would i do that with a netgear wgr614 router v7


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

lufkinp6 said:


> how would i do that with a netgear wgr614 router v7


Ever heard the term RTM.
Amazing....they actually have a FAQ on their website.
http://kbserver.netgear.com/kb_web_files/N101145.asp


----------



## lufkinp6 (Aug 1, 2005)

thanks so much i found the port number on there site i never thought of looking there


----------



## lufkinp6 (Aug 1, 2005)

in case anyone was wondering it was port 1723 that is the port you would need to froward for a vpn


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

The caveat for port 1723 is that it's for PPTP. For IPSEC, there are other ports involved. IP ports 50 and 51. UDP port 500 and UDP port 4500. If you're using a Cisco client you're also looking at TCP 10000.


----------



## lufkinp6 (Aug 1, 2005)

all i know is that it worked and i have verizon dsl for an internet service with a netgear router with server 2000


----------

